# walls of enclosure??



## elmo (Jan 15, 2013)

what should i make the walls of my enclosure with? i see pics of wood, plexiglass, and glass. i want to use plexiglass... solid/ screen top, screen door and it will have a plexiglass bottom.


----------



## james.w (Jan 15, 2013)

How are you going to keep heat and humidity in with a screen door and top?? Just use wood and glass for the door. Why does everyone try to reinvent the wheel when it comes to enclosures.


----------



## elmo (Jan 15, 2013)

james.w said:


> How are you going to keep heat and humidity in with a screen door and top?? Just use wood and glass for the door. Why does everyone try to reinvent the wheel when it comes to enclosures.



i just thought the screen top would help with fresh air, but thats a good point  how about this cage... plain and simple (well somewhat) , what would u change James?.....


----------



## james.w (Jan 15, 2013)

I would not have it top opening. I would have about a foot of substrate, but other than that is it a great enclosure.


----------



## elmo (Jan 16, 2013)

james.w said:


> I would not have it top opening. I would have about a foot of substrate, but other than that is it a great enclosure.





thanks james!!! u need yr own site!


----------



## Teg (Jan 16, 2013)

Melamine faced chipboard I'm using, seems to be the thing in the UK ! I can't get pictures onto here, if anyone's willing to post for me or wanting to see the enclosure I can send you an e mail ! Thanks !


----------



## tommylee22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Melamine holds heat and moisture really well. My mister is set to only spray once every 24hrs now due to how good the humidity hold in the Melamine.


----------



## james.w (Jan 17, 2013)

Melamine is great except it is VERy heavy and if any moisture gets to the chip board it will quickly deteriorate.


----------



## elmo (Feb 5, 2013)

james.w said:


> Melamine is great except it is VERy heavy and if any moisture gets to the chip board it will quickly deteriorate.



melamine might b the answer to what im using as walls in my enclosure, cheaper then ply wood. any idea what to put on it to make sure its sealed? not just the seams but the whole thing.


----------



## james.w (Feb 5, 2013)

Plywood is cheaper than melamine, melamine is already sealed other than the seams.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 6, 2013)

i used Malamine. I havn't had a problem at all. i think as long as you seel it good you shouldnt have a problem if your not spraying water right onto it every day.


----------

